# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met ziekenhuis Amstelland

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Ziekenhuis Amstelland
Laan van de Helende Meesters 8
Amstelveen

Bezoek de website van ziekenhuis Amstelland


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met ziekenhuis Amstelland.*

----------


## jegu

Ik heb verschillende dokters in dit ziekenhuis gehad. En ben zeer tevreden.
Het is niet zo'n groot ziekenhuis. Eigenlijk wel gemoedelijk.
De chirurg dr.Veltman heeft goed werk gedaan bij me.
En de orthopedisch chirurg Pijnenburg. Heeft bij mij een nieuwe knie "gegeven"
En dat gaat heel goed.

----------


## juffieingrid

Ik vind dit ziekenhuis heel prettig. Gemoedelijk, kleinschalig en over de hele linie hele prettige behandeling. Vol lof over de afdeling Dermatologie, iets minder over KNO maar laten we zeggen misschien had hij net zijn dag niet.. Kortom absoluut een aanrader!

----------


## schuu942

Een prettige gemoedelijk ziekenhuis.Ik heb alleen niet zo goede nabehandeling gehad van dr.Reisman van de afdeling Urologie na mijn prostaat operatie.
communiceren is niet zijn sterkste kant en is ook wel een beetje introvert.
Heel jammer...!!!

----------

